# Replacing speakers in my Traynor TS-140



## LYT. (May 31, 2008)

I recently "fried the coils" on my TS-140. It's a 70's solid state 140 Watt 2x12 combo with a 7 band eq on the front. I only use this amp as a really clean channel and am looking for speakers that will accentuate the unique sound this amp creates. Any suggestions would be lovely.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

No experience with this amp so it is hard to recommend speakers. However, you will probably spend more on new speakers than the entire amp is worth. If you really like the amp that is cool, but if you don't love it . . .

That said, for clean you should check out the JBL speakers that were just listed in the for sale section.

TG


----------



## LYT. (May 31, 2008)

i've known from the start the speakers were likely going to be worth more then the amp, but the sound this amp creates i dont think anything else could ever mimic, hence looking for new speakers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't say for myself, but there seems to be good opinions on the Eminence and Jensen Neo speakers. Light weight, 100-125w. I believe the Eminence is a little more British voiced.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there are 2 12" speakers in an old keyboard I am throwing out you can have for free....no guarantees they'll handle the power, they're not celestions or high power, but they should be ok for cleans

*edit* you should be able to find traynor/marsland etc speakers fairly cheap, that's what is in there I'd assume?

otherwise I'd go eminence...I like private jacks but they breakup, you might like the american voiced black frames more


----------



## LYT. (May 31, 2008)

Sure I would like very much to try your keyboard speakers. Where are you located. I've tried another 2x12 I built with Eminence Red, White and Blues that I normally run with my jcm 900 50 watt. It couldn't quite replicate the clean sound I was hoping for, but I am pleased with the Eminence speakers and am leaning towards trying a different pair more geared towards what I need.


----------

